
Alibaba, the Amazon of China, opens its second data center in Silicon Valley - doppp
http://venturebeat.com/2015/10/08/alibaba-the-amazon-of-china-opens-its-second-data-center-in-silicon-valley/
======
Chefkoochooloo
Alibaba has once again proved its success in the US market and the world.
Alibaba should no longer be seen as "Amazon of China" because it has become a
threat to Amazon. With a labor cost mainly in China, the company can compete
on cost. The only thing that Alibaba still need to work on is the English
staff that can support the US customers because it is a Chinese Company.

